# Size Differnce of Magnum Carrylite and GHG oversized



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well im not getting fullbodies due to storage promblems so i was looking into buying 12 GHG oversized shells. Have a few questions

1) What the size differnce if a photo could posted of the differnce that would be great!
2) Would it matter if i mixed these decoys in
3) Are the realstic?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I sold all my carrylites shells as the paint had a tendency to chip off them. Once it did, good luck getting new paint to stick. I use 1 dozen GHG shells, several dozen G&H mag and super mag shells, and a half dozen GHG full bodies.

I like the G&H shells much better than the GHG shells for various reasons. My GHG shells have a shine to them on clear days. Unless it was changed last year, the G&H twist lock head system is far superior to the snap in heads on the GHG. I have several that got so loose the heads wouldn't stay on, and I had to line the hole with duct tape to get enough grab to keep the heads on the shell. Trying to get them replaced was a nightmare and I gave up on it. IMO, I don't like the mix of heads that come with the GHG (not enough feeders, too many resting/sleepers), either.

Mixing different makes of decoys works fine. The GHG decoys are very realistic until the sun hits them. I bought mine the first season they came out, and they may have fixed this problem since then, as the full bodies don't have it.

The GHG full bodies on the other hand, are great. I plan to add some feeders for the upcoming season.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

alright thanks man.....im probabaly going to go with 12 carrylite shells.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

G&H are the best shells! All carrylite decoys loose their paint.

Are u talking the one piece econo shells by carrylite or the two piece (the ones that the heads come off) I have 4 doz of the one piece and they have worked but now the paint looks terrible


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I haev personally used the carrylite super magnums and i really like them. They are good at pulling birds from long distances and are fairly inexpensive. Im pretty sure they are 44 inches long and are 79 bucks for 6. I think a dozen are needed in almost any spread.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah the Mags are 2 pieces heads come off

SO far im going with carrylite


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I use 8doz flambeau supermag shells in my spread and, i absolutly love them.They are price at $79 per 3 .


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

:eyeroll: dont you think $79 for 3 shells is alot? You can get 3 carrylite fullbodies for like $60!


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

it's true they cost as much as bigfoots, and they are a [email protected]@rd to transport but they are imo a must have.If you hunt areas with a lot of hunters or chisel plow corn feilds the hardest part is visibilty and with 8doz of these monsters mixed with bigfoots GAME OVER.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Get the carrylites. They are the same size and you get six instead of 3 for the same price
:beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yep thats what im thinking^^ :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

In response to NDterminator. I am pretty sure that the reason the GHG shells don't have more feeder heads is that they are meant to depict a real flock and be mixed in with full bodies. I don't see too many geese actually feeding while laying down. If a goose is feeding it is going to be up and moving, actively searching for every little bit of corn. Other shells are meant to be used alone. I personally think GHG's are meant for being mixed in to show a at ease flock or they are perfect for a late afternoon hang out when geese are just chilling. Also work great on sand bars in a mixed land/water spread, or on the ice.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

When it is really cold geese will lay down and feed especially if there is a lot of snow on the ground.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah but if they get close enough to see feet :sniper:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

True, but I also think it's a ploy to get a person to buy more of their decoys. Same reason they don't sell a mix of types in their full bodies, so a guy has to buy at least 2 boxes of different types to get a realistic variety.

And yes, I'm going to play their silly game and get another half dozen of the damn things!


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

NDTerminator...

You will be able to purchase variety..aka Harvestor packs....this year from Avery...for Canada & mallard FB's. Canada packs (6) will have 1 looker, 2 active, 3 feeders. The mallard pack (12) will have 4 feeder, 4 active, 2 rester, 2 sleeper.

Hope this helps. It will help the smaller guys who only have room for 2 dozen.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for the info. Wish i had room for the FB's lol but shells will do fine.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

whoooa buy the GHG shells, i have 1 dzn supermag and 2dzn mag carrylite shells and the paint sucks its all chipped off. I bought 1 dzn ghg shells last fall and since then ive gotten 3 more dozen cuz they're flippin sweet


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

my grandpas had 24 carrylite magnums for like 8 years no paint has even come close to chipping. But we also take really good care of them


----------

